# STARTING WITH NEW CELL SIZE



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi Billy,

I've read several listings about changing cell size. When I receive my new packaged bees this spring can I just put them in with the 4.9mm foundation?

reply:

Yes. Do this as early as possible. The bees lock on to the smaller cell size earlier. Keep a metric ruler handy and measure 10 cells from time to time. Just make sure the bees draw them properly. Also see the reply to the post
method for reducing to small cell size. This should answer most questions.

Clay


----------

